# rough idle?



## SnowRat (Nov 23, 2009)

Howdy all,, new here, my wonderful D21 truck is causing me issues again,...so i'm trying to find answers without taking it into the shop again!

vehicle started up nice this morning in the -7C weather we had. waited about 10 mins to warm everything up before moving. Managed to drive about 5 miles and then all of a sudden the idle started acting wierd (very rough) could not accelerate very well, started smelling gas in the cab when driving... cannot rev over 3K as it tends to wanna stall out. after looking at everything, found out gas smell is coming from exhaust.

Pulled the plugs, they are all burning properly (all 8). it was running fine yesterday. 

Followed the info for checking the Fuel injection system and that works well.

Recent part replacements include, new battery, new alternator, new water pump, newer engine, new heads, new exhaust.

So anyone have any ideas as to what may be going on???
I bought the truck for $1800 and so far have put $4500 in repairs.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Could be a vacuum leak, try checking hoses and around inlet manifold for leaks.


----------



## SnowRat (Nov 23, 2009)

not a vacuum leak, hoses are all fine.


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

Check your fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## SnowRat (Nov 23, 2009)

dunno if it is the fuel pressure regulator or not. everything under the hood is dry.

i've gone through a quarter of a tank just in diagnostics,... a friend suggested that it may be a fuel injector stuck open and my engine is flooding out....anyone else agree?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Can you pull a code?

Hold off on the trip to the shop...the folks on this forum should be able to offer some useful suggestions.


----------



## tecate1987 (Nov 25, 2009)

*nissan*

not sure if it has one or not but try a coolant temp sensor


----------



## SnowRat (Nov 23, 2009)

Grug said:


> Can you pull a code?
> 
> Hold off on the trip to the shop...the folks on this forum should be able to offer some useful suggestions.


Unfortunately I don't have a code reader or know of anyone that has one. 
Or are we talking about the basic flashing codes that i should be able to get off the computer under the passenger seat, that my Haynes Manual is talking about???


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Your truck doesn't have the later type scan capability but the flashing codes might point out the problem if you follow the codes in the manual. Your friend's idea about a stuck injector sounds possible.


----------



## SnowRat (Nov 23, 2009)

actually a buddy of mine dropped by and listened to what it is doing, he says its the fuel injectors stuck open, flooding out the truck at low idle but if i rev it over 3500rpm it sounds normal. any ideas as to how much fuel injectors cost? I can;t seem to find anywhere local to purchase them, haven't tried Nissan yet, but don't really wanna pay their outlandish prices either.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

depending in year i have injectors for sale..


----------



## SnowRat (Nov 23, 2009)

its a 1987 D21 Kingcab with a 2.4L engine (4 cyl) 4WD.

I called Nissan and they said it takes 4 injectors???? Is that possible????


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the 87 d21 has 2 injectors..

u do not need a code reader .. u r the code reader..

read the sticky on how to on top of theis forum..

check the fuel pressure reg...


----------



## SnowRat (Nov 23, 2009)

found out it wasnt the fuel injectors directly, but it was related to that...

seems a clip that holds some kinda harness on the other side which is attached to a big black plastic box thingy, ... fell off. This harness was causing me all my issues. I have resolved the rough idle issue now. thanks for all the advice!

Now if I can fix the idling problem i'd be set.... it ramps up and down from 1000-1500 rpm when warm.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please


----------



## SnowRat (Nov 23, 2009)

When its cold, i can't keep it running unless i manually hold it at a certain point on the gas peddle. When it's warm it idles just fine,... EXCEPT the engine likes to idle up and down between 1000 RPM and 1500 RPM. I believe I saw a thread that someone answered stating it would be my F.I.C.D. causing this issue. unfortunately my truck doews not have all the original wiring and it looks like it has been bypassed at some point as the harness that the F.I.C.D goes into is no longer there and only attaches to a couple of wires from what I can see. I have replaced that solenoid but it doesn't seem to do anything.

2nd issue, for some reason the idiot I bought it off of, also put the headlights in series. IE: ran a wire from the passenger side headlight to the drivers side headlight, my low beams are fine, but when i use high beams, the drivers side light goes dim. The orihginal wiring is also not there for the headlights. Is this a grounding issue? 
Any quick fixes for this???


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like either you have a leaking EGR valve bellows, a vacuum leak past the thermo bulb or you need to adjust the fast idle cam thermo adjuster screw and the clearance of the roller! Cap off the line going to your EGR and see if this solves you issue....Most of the time the truck warms up then when it get to a certain temp it starts that stumbling and surging if it's the EGR (vacuum leak)


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

or it does that if ur throttle body is messed up like mine is. mine wont kick out of high idle do to parts that are froze up


----------



## SnowRat (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks i'll check that out tonight and let ya know if that is the issue.


----------

